

Inspiring Examples of Sign-Up Pages - cwan
http://www.webdesignerdepot.com/2009/07/25-inspiring-examples-of-sign-up-pages/

======
jazzychad
It's interesting to see that there is about a 50/50 split of sites listing
prices in increasing or decreasing order. Is there any information suggesting
one direction is better than the other?

